# Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren



## euleneddy (21. August 2013)

*Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte gerne Musik über meinen Rechner im Büro im Netzwerk an meinen AVR im Wohnzimmer streamen. Nur leider fehlt im Medieplayer der Button bzw das Menü "Datenstrom". Auch im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter lässt sich Medienstreaming nicht aktivieren. Ich kann es zwar anklicken, aber es passiert nichts. Nach langem googlen hab ich schon einiges ausprobiert, aber bis jetzt hat nichts geholfen.
Dienste wie upnphost und sstp sind gestartet. Meinen AVR finde ich unter Windows als angeschlossenes Gerät.
Eine Neuinstallation möchte ich gerne vermeiden.
Ich bin fast am verzweifeln... 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## knucklez (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Welchen Medienplayer nutzt du denn? Windows Media Player? VLC Media Player?

Bist du vorgegangen, wie die beiden Tutorials es anleiten?

Stream your media to devices and computers using Windows Media Player

https://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo/Easy_Streaming


----------



## euleneddy (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Der Windows Media Player soll genutzt werden. Problem hierbei, es fehlt der Button "Streamen" zwischen "Organisieren" und "Wiedergabeliste erstellen"
http://www.directupload.nethttp://s14.directupload.net/images/130822/857wwhhc.jpg

Wenn ich auf Medienstreaming aktivieren klick, passiert nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knucklez (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Check mal bitte das:

Unable to turn on media streaming

Relevante Passage:



> Click Start and then run.
> In the run box type or past "%userprofile%\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player " without the quotation marks.
> Now it is really this simple, delete all files that end in .wmdb (note  that you may have to untick "hide known file extensions for known file types" in order to see the file extensions).
> All you are doing is deleting the information about where media player can find the files you play.
> ...



edit: ggf. ist der pfad für die .wmdb-files C:\Users\%userprofile%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player


----------



## euleneddy (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Die .wmdb-Dateien hatte ich gestern schon gelöscht und die Bibliothek neu erstellt. Wegen der weiteren Diskussion... naja, mein Schulenglisch ist schon etwas eingerostet. Ich versuche mal mich da durchzukämpfen.
Ich sehe das Problem eher in Windows als im Mediaplayer, da sich im Freigabecenter das Streaming schon nicht aktivieren lässt. Vermutlich fehlt dem Mediaplayer somit auch diese Option.


----------



## knucklez (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Könntest du mal in deiner Windows-Ereignisanzeige nach Fehlern suchen, die damit in Verbindung stehen könnten? Vielleicht wirft das System direkt nach dem Anclicken des Aktivieren-Buttons einen Fehler, aus dem wir schlauer werden könnten.


----------



## euleneddy (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Mmh, ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wonach ich da suchen soll...


----------



## OctoCore (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*



euleneddy schrieb:


> Der Windows Media Player soll genutzt werden. Problem hierbei, es fehlt der Button "Streamen" zwischen "Organisieren" und "Wiedergabeliste erstellen"


 
Da hat sich wohl wirklich ernsthaft was verstrubbelt - der Button ist bei mir da, obwohl ich den Windows Mediaplayer Netzwerkfreigabedienst dauerhaft deaktiviert habe.
Ohne den ist nix mit Streaming - aber den Button habe ich (bei beiden WMPs).

Nachtrag:
Unter "Windows-Funktionen deaktivieren oder aktivieren" den WMP mal abhaken (der steckt bei "Medienfunktionen"), neu booten und anschließend wieder anhaken.
Schadet nicht und eventuell klappt es dann wieder. Ohne Garantie, ist aber einen Versuch wert.


----------



## euleneddy (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Danke, aber die Idee hatte ich gestern auch schon verfolgt und auch ausprobiert. Kein Erfolg.
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, wo ich nach Lösungsansätzen suchen soll. Ich hab schon einen anderen Medienplayer probiert, aber das Problem liegt wohl wie vermutet an Windows.
Auch die Lösungsansätze aus dem englischsprachigem Forum, die knucklez weiter oben verlinkt hat, bringen keinen Erfolg.

Da bleibt vermutlich nur die Holzhammermethode...


----------



## OctoCore (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Schade.
Man kann das Problem auch ignorieren und irgendeine unabhängige Streamingsoftware ausprobieren.
Der Sand im Getriebe lauert dann aber immer noch - manchmal ist eine Neuinstallation weniger aufwändig als langes Gewurschtel.


----------



## euleneddy (23. August 2013)

So, ich habe gestern abend noch mit einem Freund telefoniert, der sich mit der Thematik auch gut auskennt. Wir hatten Probleme, eine Teamviewverbindung herzustellen. Erst gings nicht, dann wohl, dann wieder nicht. Ich musste den Virenscanner und die Firewall ausschalten, und trotzdem hat mein System die Verbindung irgendwie blockiert. 
Also habe ich alternativ das Programm "serviio" ausgetestet. Aber auch hier nichts zu machen. Anscheinend lässt mein System nur ausgehende und keine eingehenden Verbindungen zu. 
Wie auch immer... 
Ich gebe octocore recht:



OctoCore schrieb:


> Der Sand im Getriebe lauert dann aber immer noch - manchmal ist eine Neuinstallation weniger aufwändig als langes Gewurschtel.



Edit: Wie erwartet funktioniert nach der Windowsneuinstallation alles einwandfrei. Außerdem konnte ich endlich meine Festpatten in dem Zusammenhang neu partitionieren. Nur leider habe ich vergessen, meine Anno-Datein zu sichern, so dass alle Erfolge weg sind. Nun ja, es gibt Schlimmeres...


----------



## euleneddy (14. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Bis vor wenigen Tagen lief alles einwandfrei. Jetzt auf einmal, ist Medienstreaming wieder deaktiviert und lässt sich auch nicht mehr aktivieren. Selbes Problem wie vor 3 Wochen. Ich habe nichts installiert oder sonst was verändert. Lediglich die normalen Windowsupdates. Liegt hier vielleicht das Problem?


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Wenn du noch genau weißt, wann es zuletzt funktioniert hat, kannst du ja mit dem Datum der installierten Updates vergleichen.
Man kann schlecht vorher sagen, ob es wieder funktioniert, wenn man die entsprechenden Updates rückgängig macht.
Aber man kann es versuchen.


----------



## euleneddy (14. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Ich habe einen Wiederherstellungspunkt vom 03.09 gewählt, da es am 04. noch funktionierte. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Hm... das ist natürlich dumm.
So ein Wiederherstellungspunkt dreht aber auch nicht die Zeit der Windowspartition komplett zurück - manches, was man nach dem Anlegen erstellt hat, bleibt einem auch nach Nutzung des Wiederherstellungspunktes erhalten. Das, was stört, fällt wohl auch darunter und steckt wahrscheinlich in deinem Userprofil, wenn es keine accountübergreifende systemweite Geschichte ist.
Öhm - hast du schon mal versucht, einen frischen User (oder Admin - Hauptsache neu ) anzulegen und geschaut, ob es mit ihm vielleicht klappt?


----------



## euleneddy (15. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Das habe ich gerade mal getestet. Leider ohne Erfolg. 
Ich werde mich wohl oder übel auf Dauer nach einer anderen Lösung umsehen. Vielleicht eine HDD an den Router anschließen o.ä.


----------



## OctoCore (15. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Medienstreaming lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Tja... sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
Wie schaffst du das nur? 
Ist der Button beim WMP auch wieder weg?


----------



## euleneddy (15. September 2013)

Ja, der Button ist auch weg. 
Mir fällt ein, dass ich plötzlich vor einigen Tagen 2-3 Bluescreens hatte. Irgendwas mit IRQ USB driver Not less or Equal. Hab das auf den WLAN-stick geschoben. Ohne großartig was zu tun lief alles wieder rund. Naja, beinahe alles...


----------

